# best place to find a new alternator for an Altima



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

I think the bearings are starting to go bad in the woman's 2000 Altima. I've checked some prices on remanufactured alternators ($200-275), but if possible, I'd like to see some prices of new ones as well.

Does anyone have a suggestion for where to check? Any online parts dealers?


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

autozone or something like that i would say


----------

